# soldering iron help?



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey guys I got a question for you. I need a soldering iron with a finer tip for more delicate jobs. right now I have a weller 40w and a weller 80w so I was looking around at replacement tips for them. so I decided I wanted this one for my 40w http://www.mcminone.com/product.asp?product_id=96-315&catalog_name=MCMProducts
so can you guys tell me if it will fit my iron? because It says it will fit the wp40w so I assume that is the 40w iron. but basicaly I just want to get some replacement tips for my irons because I cant find any. So If you can just tell me if that is the tip I need. Or if you could just recomend me a site on where to buy the tips. 

THANKS GUYS
Sean Scott


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Product Details: 

Tips compatible with the WP25, WP30, WP35, WP25P, WP40P irons; WLC100 solder station 

If yours is the WP40P version iron I see why it will not work with it - just have to verify that or contact the site and ask for the diameter of the tip shaft and compare it to yours.

Jsut a suggestion unless someone knows for sure.

:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

I believe these tips might work for you (http://www.cooperhandtools.com/bran...d=WEL007&att1=Tips and Nozzles&att2=ST Series) 

If you have an Ace Hardware near you, you might just consider buying a second iron with a smaller tip. Here is Ace's online listing of Weller irons and they have a 25w iron that has a smaller tip on it. (http://www.acehardware.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=weller&origkw=weller&sr=1)

If you have a Frys Electronics near you, they may have what you need. Here is a link listing Weller tips from Frys website (http://shop1.outpost.com/{C3gNqkOQW...regular&sqxts=1&query_string=weller+tip&cat=0)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I think you could buy a soldering tip at Wal-Mart or Radioshack, if its WP40P you might want to look at different hardware stores in your location. Their is a way to clean your tip if its dirty and won't solder, gets some sandpaper or sandpaper drill bit and scrap it off the dirty grease and old solder, it should make shiny where it can solder again, saves a lot of money.


----------

